# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Cellules décallées si copie tableau word dans excel

## Boubas1

Bonjour,

J'aimerais pouvoir exploiter 1 tableau word sur excel en collant celui ci dans excel. Mais lorsque je copie le tableau word dans excel, certaines cellules de la colonne pièce se trouve décallées par rapport au tableau word d'origine. Par exemple, vous pouvez constater que le n° de pièce 174 ne se trouve plus en face le n° d'Art 605 et le n° de pièce 180 ne se trouve plus en face le n° d'Art 637 mais 638 sous excel.
Pouvez vous me dire svp comment régler ce problème car j'aimerais ensuite pouvoir faire des sous totaux en fonction des numéros de pièces. Merci.

Ci joint les tableaux word et excel en question

----------


## oldchippy

See an English version here or

Voir une version en anglais ici

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-gene...cel-table.html

----------

